

Crazy paving: Rotterdam to consider trialling plastic roads - mlinksva
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jul/10/rotterdam-plastic-roads-trial-netherlands

======
mlinksva
> The plastic roads are lighter, reducing the load on the ground, and hollow,
> making it easier to install cables and utility pipelines below the surface.

> ...

> Mars said the idea had huge potential for future development, such as heated
> roads or ultra-quiet surfaces.

Make roads hackable, sounds like a good idea.

But

> “It’s still an idea on paper at the moment; the next stage is to build it
> and test it in a laboratory to make sure it’s safe in wet and slippery
> conditions and so on. We’re looking for partners who want to collaborate on
> a pilot – as well as manufacturers in the plastics industry, we’re thinking
> of the recycling sector, universities and other knowledge institutions.

